# Mth pa-1



## billoberst (Sep 21, 2011)

We just received a couple of new MTH HO Alco PA-1 A/B sets and wanted to share a couple of things that may help anyone programming the DCC address. The A units worked normally on DCS but would not respond to the default address of 3 on DCC. I called MTH service and was informed they now defaulted to 3333 on DCC instead of 3. The 3333 worked fine on the A units but when I started programming the B units they still defaulted to 3 as before not 3333. Just thought this might help. They also have a Spread sheet to calculate CV17 & CV18 to come up with the correct values for these CV's to set the DCC address, but that's another story. Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

billoberst said:


> We just received a couple of new MTH HO Alco PA-1 A/B sets and wanted to share a couple of things that may help anyone programming the DCC address. The A units worked normally on DCS but would not respond to the default address of 3 on DCC. I called MTH service and was informed they now defaulted to 3333 on DCC instead of 3. The 3333 worked fine on the A units but when I started programming the B units they still defaulted to 3 as before not 3333. Just thought this might help. They also have a Spread sheet to calculate CV17 & CV18 to come up with the correct values for these CV's to set the DCC address, but that's another story. Bill


Since no one else did, I will.

Thanks for the info, though I don't run it it might help someone who does.:thumbsup:
Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes bill thanks for the info!:thumbsup:
I've been doing this a long time now and this is the first I've heard about that happening!
MTH does make some of it's own rules!


----------



## adrianl (Oct 13, 2011)

*Alco PA A/B Daylight engines*

Both my A and B units were set to 3. My MRC Advance 2 was used to program the long address on the Main. My only concerns are the plastic gears in the trucks. I will be checking them often to look for wear. I will grease often to prevent future problems. It appears that there are more CV's that can be programmed than previous engines. The units are very strong in pulling power. They look great. Very happy.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Most engines gears regardless of maker are plastic and are ussually very strong and do not need to be checked regularly. As for lubing that depends on use. Say a couple of times a month you could go a year or two before it is needed.


----------



## adrianl (Oct 13, 2011)

Plastic or nylon, not sure what the gears are made of. However, one thing I did notice was the bell and horn are mute on the B unit. Also, no rear light on the B unit. Not sure if this is prototypicaly correct. Having the horn on the B unit makes the sound more dramatic. Perhaps setting a CV can change this.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think B units ever had horns put on them as they would not normally be used. As for a rear light it should have one on it for coupling purposes in the real world and is strange it does not.


----------



## adrianl (Oct 13, 2011)

*B units with bell and horn*

I have B units from Atlas and Walthers with rear lights, bell and horn sounds. I guess in the real world, a rear light and bell should be necessary, for coupling reasons.


----------

